# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 6



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Baal Shem
Ernest Bloch
Joshua Bell, violin
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman, conductor

I liked this more than the Walton. Definitely will listen again.

Rondo in A for violin and strings D438
Franz Schubert
Nigel Kennedy, violin
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffery Tate, conductor

Kind-of simple music, but very pretty.


----------

